# Cipralex Helps



## coco33 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi everyone. I haven't posted anything online for such a long time but i have visited the site and read many posts. 
I suppose i just wanted to update you all. 
I finally recovered from my 3rd major eposide of GAD. The re-lapse was my own fault having gone off medication in the first place, but one good thing came out of it, my Psychiatrist changed me onto Cipralex 10mg (not a very high dose) and it has done me wonders without too many side-effects (before that i was on Effexor). I think finally being able to return to work has also helped with my depersonalization.
Anyway i love this forum and think everyone here is a good bunch, so i just wanted to let ya all know that im well again....YIPEEEEEEEEEEE 

Cipralex is a cleaner form of Cipramil. Anyone else on it????


----------

